# [SOLVED] Computer shuts off while gaming



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been having this problem recently where I am playing games and my PC randomly shuts off no BSOD or any kind of warning. I looked at my temps on Everest and everything is between 30-50 degrees. I am suspecting my Power supply but is there any way to know for certain? My specs:

CPU: intel core i5 760
RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Motherboard: Asus p7p55d-e pro
Video card:nvidia gts 460
Power Supply:Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
OS: Windows 7

I should note I updated this PC last year and the only thing I didn't upgrade was the power supply.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

Post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Is the inside of the PC been cleaned of dust/debris?

How old is the PSU. While it is decent quality and sufficient for your build failure is always a possibility.

System Shutdowns can usually be attributed to overheating or Power issues.

Use HWMonitor and post a screenshot in Windows at idle and under load.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

Here is my temps while idle. The temps showing 75 and 67 worry me, what are they?



I cleaned my PC a couple of days ago and my PSU is about 6 years old. I got it in 2006.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

Are you able to get the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS?

Also check the temps under load and see what the max temps are.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

BIOS:


These are temps when I play witcher 2 which the shut down occurs randomly:


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

Here are my temps running prime.


I overclocked to 3.6ghz during these tests. My question is what is with the max value for CPUTIN? It never reaches that high under "Value" so I dont get how the max is 130 degrees, same with AUXTIN it never reaches 91 degrees but it says that is the max..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*



> I overclocked to 3.6ghz during these tests. My question is what is with the max value for CPUTIN? It never reaches that high under "Value" so I dont get how the max is 130 degrees, same with AUXTIN it never reaches 91 degrees but it says that is the max..
> These could most likely be faulty sensor readings.


How long did you run Prime? Did you experience any shutdowns?

Overall your temps appear to be within spec so it is possible that the issue is being caused by the Power Supply.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

So I am testing out the program OCCT under GPU: 3D tab and when I start the test after 2 minutes my PC turns off. The highest temp my gpu got was 65 degrees Celsius. So is it safe to say its the power supply. When I play high intensive graphic games my PC shuts off quicker. I played the diablo 3 guest pass full way through which took about 2 hours and no crash . I played Alan Wake on PC and about 20 minutes it shut my PC down.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

At this point you should replace the PSU with another quality unit


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

What is a recommended PSU for my system?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

Take a look at some of the recommended PSU's

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off while gaming*

A good quality 650W PSU is sufficient for your system. If you continue to OC and stress the hardware, 750W would be advisable. The Tough Power Series were previously top quality SeaSonic made units with a 5 yr. warranty. The new 750W Tough Power is made by FSP and not 80+ certified. 
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not eh CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------

